# Help,  identify tandem



## OBD (Oct 13, 2012)

Recently picked this up.  Pulling my hair out trying to figure out what it is.  No luck finding serial number anywhere on frame.  Has the scwinn decals.  Could it be a counterfiet?


----------



## dfa242 (Oct 13, 2012)

I'm neither a Schwinn nor a tandem expert, and I'm sure others will chime in, but I believe they called that model the Town & Country - looks like it may be from the 60s(?)


----------



## dfa242 (Oct 13, 2012)

...and yes, it certainly appears to have had some "updating" over the years with incorrect bits and pieces.


----------



## OBD (Oct 13, 2012)

dfa242 said:


> I'm neither a Schwinn nor a tandem expert, and I'm sure others will chime in, but I believe they called that model the Town & Country - looks like it may be from the 60s(?)




I thought so too.  The Town & Country had those same chain guard but a step through on back.


----------



## OBD (Oct 13, 2012)

The decal on the front seat downtube is Olympic Rings with the racing stripes top and bottom.  Thought that might be a clue.


----------



## jn316 (Oct 13, 2012)

*Looks like competion bike*

I agree with obd, the second picture shows the olympic decal.  The rearseat post is shaped the tire to have more weight over the rear tire.


----------



## OBD (Oct 13, 2012)

Welcome and appreciate any help on this.  Heading over to Steamboat to check some bike shops.  Maybe find a vintage guy over there.


----------



## OBD (Oct 13, 2012)

jn316 said:


> I agree with obd, the second picture shows the olympic decal.  The rearseat post is shaped the tire to have more weight over the rear tire.




Yeah,
Has similarities to a few different models.  It is most like the T&C for sure.  The chain guards and the curved rear downtube.  I just can't find a T&C without rear stepthrough.  The absence of serial number makes me think something is fishy here.  Either it's not a real schwinn, or some special production.


----------



## hzqw2l (Oct 13, 2012)

*Special Order*

Cool bike you have there.  Never saw one with the Olympic decal so it looks like a special order frame.  

I remember seeing a non step through frameset like that one on the old Schwinn Forums years ago with an explanation that it was built for competetion.

It might not be as-built since the bars don't look correct but it might be a pre-paramount tandem

Check this link out.  Not sure it answers all of your questions but it's a start...
http://www.schwinnbikeforum.com/index.php?topic=16259.0


----------



## rhenning (Oct 13, 2012)

I suspect that you have a Paramount tandem.  The T&Cs were made in the Paramount shop so it is possible Schwinn produced one like that.  We had friends in the WI Tandem group (COWS or couples on wheels) that had mens/ladies Paramount short coupled 10 speed tandem like that at one time.  Roger


----------



## OBD (Oct 13, 2012)

hzqw2l said:


> Cool bike you have there.  Never saw one with the Olympic decal so it looks like a special order frame.
> 
> I remember seeing a non step through frameset like that one on the old Schwinn Forums years ago with an explanation that it was built for competetion.
> 
> ...




Will do, thanks for the input


----------



## OBD (Oct 13, 2012)

All good input. I hope it's a paramount.  Don't thinks its a race bike with the chain guards and other extras.  Cranks are Brampton made in England and cottered.  Brakes are wienmann I believe. Seat clamp bolts have an S or SL.  Imagine many parts aren't original.  Handlebars not sure.  For sure rims aren't.


----------



## OBD (Oct 14, 2012)

Well, still trying solve the mystery.  Talked to a couple bike guys in Steamboat to no avail.  Both offered to buy it.  I really want to find what i have before deciding what to do going forward.  Think i will try the schwinn bike forum.  Got a link from you guys to a thread very similar to my situation.  Actually that bike is the only one i have seen with same frame geometry as mine.  Thanks for the info.


----------



## OBD (Oct 20, 2012)

*Still trying to solve this tandem  mystery*

Anybody have a clue what i have here.


----------



## GTs58 (Oct 20, 2012)

I think that was a special order tandem without the step thru rear bar and that got a Paramount seat tube decal. If that Schwinn top tube decal is original it would indicate a 1959 or later model. A 3 speed freewheel with Compagnolo derailleur was an extra option on the T&C in 1961 or possibly earlier. Looks like you have Atom pedals with the toe straps. If it was a Paramount I would assume the headbadge would be the small round metal piece, not the plastic 1961 and later Starburst badge that is screwed on. Are there two other holes under the starburst badge for a round road bike badge? From what I gather, all the standard T&C's came with expander brakes on front and rear hubs.
What rims are on the bike, S-4's?


----------



## hzqw2l (Oct 20, 2012)

*T&C*

Like mentioned by others in this thread. It's a special order frameset (non step through) with a 3 speed Campy deraillieur and "paramount olympic" decal.  It has the correct chain guards for this type tandem.  It has the correct cottered cranks too.  If it was a paramount build, it should have superior or paramount cranks so I doubt it was a competition bike.

Campy3 speeds are listed as optional equipment on the dealer price sheets from 1961-1963 for T&C tandems so it is possible.

The head badge was replaced at some point since the starburst badge was Glue on only and incorrect for this model bike.  The rims, bars, stems and brakes look like replacements.

So on short it's cool but probably not recognizable as an Original Schwinn built bike.


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Oct 20, 2012)

It definitely has better quality components than a town and country-what are the brakes and hubs? There are a bunch of Schwinn catalogs on the web to check through . Since it looks fillet brazed and not lugged I'd guess a Superior or 1950's Continental?


----------



## OBD (Oct 21, 2012)

GTs58 said:


> I think that was a special order tandem without the step thru rear bar and that got a Paramount seat tube decal. If that Schwinn top tube decal is original it would indicate a 1959 or later model. A 3 speed freewheel with Compagnolo derailleur was an extra option on the T&C in 1961 or possibly earlier. Looks like you have Atom pedals with the toe straps. If it was a Paramount I would assume the headbadge would be the small round metal piece, not the plastic 1961 and later Starburst badge that is screwed on. Are there two other holes under the starburst badge for a round road bike badge? From what I gather, all the standard T&C's came with expander brakes on front and rear hubs.
> What rims are on the bike, S-4's?




Hey GT,
Getting your help on both forums.  These rims are not original.  I also thought that plastic badge seemed out of place.


----------



## OBD (Oct 21, 2012)

Andrew Gorman said:


> It definitely has better quality components than a town and country-what are the brakes and hubs? There are a bunch of Schwinn catalogs on the web to check through . Since it looks fillet brazed and not lugged I'd guess a Superior or 1950's Continental?




Brakes are Wiennmann type 500 rims are not original


----------

